

A second FSF-certified device from ThinkPenguin: long-range USB Wifi adapter - lelf
http://www.fsf.org/news/a-second-fsf-certified-device-from-thinkpenguin-long-range-usb-wifi-adapter-with-atheros-chip

======
mtgx
They should be able to double the range with 802.11ac, but that's probably too
expensive right now, so maybe in a future version. I assume these could be
used for mesh networks?

